# Very naughty Smudge!



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

My six month old kitten, Smudge is in the doghouse with us tonight!

Mum and I were just sitting having dinner - pork chops if anybody's interested - and Mr. Smudge managed to hop up and steal a pork chop off my plate! Before I had a chance to stand up he'd run half way up the stairs with it hanging out of his mouth! Cheeky little monkey!

When I tried to catch him he growled at me, and after finally managing to catch him and get the pork chop from him (with a lot more growling), he was wiggling about to be out down and reunited with his beloved pork chop and has left me with 3 nasty scratches on my wrist/hand.

Couldn't help but giggle a bit watching him run about with a pork chop hanging from his little mouth!

Anybody else's little furballs done anything like this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

My stray cat jumped up on a pizza we made... grabbed some cheese and meat and went off running with it.... I was laughing but I also stopped him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Not my cat, but this story totally made me think of this picture...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol!!!!! That's what he was like. 

They're so cheeky, he'd whipped the pork chop off my plate before I could bat him away from sniffing it! Little chancer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Haha that cat isn't giving up til the bitter end

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Good for your cat. I make 1 pork chop too many to share with the cats if they ask.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I can imagine that piece of meat hanging off his mouth, very very funny. ET never steals food, hope I'm not speaking too soon, lol...Call him stupid, before any mischief, he will start meowing very very loudly first - announcing his intention.


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol snowy it was rather comical!

Lucky you! We're having real problems with Smudge at mealtimes, it's getting to the point we are considering having him out of the room at mealtimes until he gets the idea. It's a nightmare if we have something he really likes (which is almost everything lol)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

